# Who makes "High End" off the shelf steel 29er SS frames?



## Click Click Boom (Oct 23, 2008)

I am looking for a "high end" Steel 29er single speed frame with sliders or swinging drop outs. (No EBB!) I want somrthing in the 4 1/4 pound range. I don't have the time to wait for a custom builder. Who makes a frame like this?


----------



## jct (Mar 26, 2004)

vassago black label and Niner come to mind.


----------



## cbrock450 (Apr 18, 2008)

Vassago's are really heavy and probably don't fall into that category and Niner uses EBB. 

What is your price range? What size frame


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

Gunnar. 

Only production swing droped frame I know of is the El Mariachi, but I wouldn't call it high-end. And I wouldn't trust Vassago after last year's fiasco (and especially their attitude towards the whole thing).


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

cbrock450 said:


> Vassago's are really heavy and probably don't fall into that category and Niner uses EBB.
> 
> What is your price range? What size frame


The Vassago "Black Label" line he mentioned is a lighter, high end, made in the USA series of frames. The first model that is just becoming available is the VerHauen, an OX Platinum frame with sliders that is a bit over 4lbs for the 18" frame

That said, I think I agree with p nut. It's not the stupid attitude that worries so me so much as the mess that their business appeared to be.


----------



## can't get right (May 15, 2005)

Off the rack is sooo 2007.

Custom steel is the only way.


----------



## mtroy (Jun 10, 2005)

Spot Rocker.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Voodoo Soukri and Monocog Flight come to mind, but I don't know how much they weigh.

I think the Qball 29er is pretty cool, but it has track dropouts (which are the most bestest). Again, dunno what it weighs.


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

Spot Brand; Rocker


----------



## AGrant (Jan 28, 2009)

What's your budget? Off the shelf in steel is just not "high end". Spot Brand is close, but custom is your "high end" in steel.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Canfield Brothers Nimble 9 or Spot Rocker.


----------



## Merost (Feb 23, 2006)

The Nimble 9 frame is over 5 lbs.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

Stevob said:


> Canfield Brothers Nimble 9 ...


I don't know if I would say Canfield is "high end". I'd say it's in the same category as El Mariachi, Jones Diamond, Singular, Monocog Flight----"mid-level" frames, IMO.

If I were to get a high-end steel frame, I'd go Gunnar, as the Ruffian I rode was a super nice frame. Especially for the money.

However, it's not worth the $$ over the other bikes listed above, IMO. I really don't see any reason to spend more money on a more expensive tube set, except to dazzle the internet crowd. The only reason I see myself spending $1,000+ on a frame is if none of the production frame set isn't fitting me right. Or maybe getting one of those super-short chainstay'd 29er frame from Walt.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

For the price of a high end steel frame, he could probably afford a Ti frame, which would most likely fall below the weight he desires.


----------



## allroy71 (Sep 28, 2007)

Misfit psycles. Don't know their weight.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Too bad you're not considering an EBB. The bad ones (and there are plenty) have caused too many people to paint all types of EBB with the same broad brush. But the split shell (the original and by far the best EBB, in fact perhaps the only truly good EBB) is still available and still not causing its owners any problems. Available on the OS Blackbuck.










Beautiful. But... go the way of sliders / swingers if you must. Not that there's anything wrong with that.

--sParty


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Don't tell him about the Blackbuck, sParty, I want to make sure there's still at least one left by the time I've saved up the cash for one. Don't tell anyone!


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Stevob said:


> Don't tell him about the Blackbuck, sParty, I want to make sure there's still at least one left by the time I've saved up the cash for one. Don't tell anyone!


Oops. Let's hope he doesn't come across this.

--sParty


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Sparticus said:


> Oops. Let's hope he doesn't come across this.
> 
> --sParty


No, we wouldn't want that to happen.


----------



## Click Click Boom (Oct 23, 2008)

Stevob said:


> For the price of a high end steel frame, he could probably afford a Ti frame, which would most likely fall below the weight he desires.


This will be the third 29er in my stable. The other 2 are Ti bikes with paragon sliders (Ragley TD:1 and a Vassago Optimus Ti). We visit my inlaws once a month or more and I'm going to leave this bike at there place.

So far I like the Gunnar option the best. They dont have the frame weight listed, has anyone had one on a scale?


----------



## 88 rex (Aug 2, 2007)

When I think high end steel I think stainless steel.....and no one has them off the shelf.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Gunnar

Kelly


----------



## 88 rex (Aug 2, 2007)

Also wanted to add this: EWR Bikes - Home

I don't have one, but I love these bikes. Great peoples and great bikes. I would consider them high end and off the shelf.........and they're made in the US. (Pennsylvania)


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

Sparticus said:


> Too bad you're not considering an EBB. The bad ones (and there are plenty) have caused too many people to paint all types of EBB with the same broad brush. But the split shell (the original and by far the best EBB, in fact perhaps the only truly good EBB) is still available and still not causing its owners any problems. Available on the OS Blackbuck.


Does the Blackbuck weigh that little? Oh who cares, the Blackbuck is absolutely sweet, and that EBB is just fine and hassle free.


----------



## SilverBullet (Dec 5, 2008)

Spot Brand Rocker.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

If you have time to consider custom, I recommend this guy.

--sParty


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Click Click Boom said:


> So far I liek the Gunnar option the best. They dont have the frame weight listed, has anyone had one on a sale?


Jump on the dog and bone and ask them.


----------



## rensho (Mar 8, 2004)

You're not likely to find a steel SS 29er frame any where around 4.25lbs.

The SIR9 is the lightest I know of, and it is 4.5lbs.

A custom 953 SS frame might approach 4.25lbs. Contact Strong. Not too many builders can weld 953 well.


----------



## Click Click Boom (Oct 23, 2008)

I spoke with them today, they said the 22" in frame came in at a hair over 5 pounds. Vassago claimed weight for a med. Black Label frame is 4.2 pounds. Im not a fan of Vassago and I really dont like the geo. of the Optimus Ti. The only reason I keep is thas its nice on long put put rides. 

I could wait five to six weeks for a semi custom frame. Are there any builders that have a faster turn around time for kinda custom?


----------



## trav16 (Dec 29, 2010)

salsa, niner


----------



## blaklabl (Mar 14, 2011)

88 rex said:


> Also wanted to add this: EWR Bikes - Home
> 
> I don't have one, but I love these bikes. Great peoples and great bikes. I would consider them high end and off the shelf.........and they're made in the US. (Pennsylvania)


Do they still even make bikes? Their website hasn't been updated in a long time (i.e. 2009 model info). I would love on of those in SS flavor.


----------



## rensho (Mar 8, 2004)

Click Click Boom said:


> I spoke with them today, they said the 22" in frame came in at a hair over 5 pounds. Vassago claimed weight for a med. Black Label frame is 4.2 pounds. Im not a fan of Vassago and I really dont like the geo. of the Optimus Ti. The only reason I keep is thas its nice on long put put rides.
> 
> I could wait five to six weeks for a semi custom frame. Are there any builders that have a faster turn around time for kinda custom?


That's nice and light at 4.2lbs. They were very close with their other claimed weights.

Have you looked at Eriksen Ti? He is very good for delivering around 8-10 weeks. $$$$ tho. It is one of those lifetime frames, if you get the fit right the first time. Drool.


----------



## 88 rex (Aug 2, 2007)

azbeerguy said:


> Do they still even make bikes? Their website hasn't been updated in a long time (i.e. 2009 model info). I would love on of those in SS flavor.


Absolutely! I see them at every MASS race. Great bikes! The newest stuff is their Ti offerings. In fact, I just saw two on the trail the other day. Very fun and unique bikes.....and like you I'd also want one in SS flavor.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2011)

Cielo cycles...


----------



## ttvrdik (Dec 28, 2004)

Off the shelf niner about the same price as a Tom Teesdale custom


----------



## Click Click Boom (Oct 23, 2008)

How does the Nimble 9 handle the tight twisty stuff with the slack headtube angle and short wheelbase/chain stays?

I think I have narrowed it down to the Nible 9 (heavy but cool) and the Gunnar.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

Click Click Boom said:


> How does the Nimble 9 handle the tight twisty stuff with the slack headtube angle and short wheelbase/chain stays?
> 
> I think I have narrowed it down to the Nible 9 (heavy but cool) and the Gunnar.


Check out the Nimble 9 thread on the 29er board. There have been a couple people already who have built them as short travel or rigid SS bikes. The frame is only really slack if you put a long fork on it. With a 470mm rigid it would be about 70.5deg HA. The short stays should make it quite nimble ... easy to change directions, climb well when standing, and easy to pop up the front end up over obstacles. Enough speculation, go find that thread and get it straight from the sources


----------



## edouble (Apr 16, 2004)

*Consider Ted Wojcik...*

If you go custom. My 20in frame is built Columbus Life steel and weighs 4.5lbs while I weigh 250. Its stiff in the bb, smooth in the rear and handles better than any bike I have ever ridden. 5 years down the road and its sweeter than ever. If he can build a frame that light and durable for me I am sure he can build a light steel frame for you.


----------



## Orkje (May 3, 2006)

Black Cat cycles.


----------



## Kalamath (Mar 23, 2010)

Sounds like your OpTi isn't your go-to ride....have you considered just leaving that one at your in-laws? Then you'd have more time to invest into building up "the" bike if you just want a new project.


----------



## guswalls (Nov 26, 2009)

*try EWR*

EWRbikes.com has ti or steel. I am running geared, but i do know people running SS.


----------



## sslos (Jan 6, 2004)

Click Click Boom said:


> How does the Nimble 9 handle the tight twisty stuff with the slack headtube angle and short wheelbase/chain stays?
> 
> I think I have narrowed it down to the Nible 9 (heavy but cool) and the Gunnar.


Loving mine on tight twistys. And fast flowy. And chunktastic. And....
Sure, it's heavier than some frames, but think about how little a change in overall weight (frame PLUS components PLUS rider,) a pound of frame weight is.

Los


----------



## Click Click Boom (Oct 23, 2008)

The Nimble 9 could be my weight weenie recovery bike build. Over the past year I have become a closet weight weenie. Its been hard because I'm a Lean but heavy 220 pounds. I have managed to build a 17 pound 15 oz rigid 29er that has help up just fine under my heft for about 2000 miles in the past year. 

But there are some trails that the bike feels a little sketchy on. I wanted to build a steel 29er that could descend better than my Ragley TD:1. Its looking like a Nimble 9 with a Reba xx (85mm) and some 2.3ish tires is the way I'm going to go.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

Click Click Boom said:


> I am looking for a "high end" Steel 29er single speed frame with sliders or swinging drop outs. (No EBB!) I want somrthing in the 4 1/4 pound range. I don't have the time to wait for a custom builder. Who makes a frame like this?


Doesn't Sycip do some runs of standard sizes?


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

One other though, does Siren keep any stock of the John Henry frame??

For the money I'd say Nimble 9 or Kona Unit frame though.


----------



## Click Click Boom (Oct 23, 2008)

I pulled the trigger on a medium gloss black Nimble 9. Here are the parts I have on order or in my parts bin.

- Nimble 9 frame
- Chris king headset
- Reba XX G2 offset 
- Sram X0 crank set
- HBC spiderless chain ring
- Crank Brothers egg beater IIs
- Shimano XTR xc race beakes
- Oragin 8, ashima rotors
- Unknown Velo seat (215 grams)
- Forte new style seat post
- race face dues xc stem

I know this is my weight weenie recovery bike but I would like to bukid her up in the 24 pound range.


----------



## rimrider36 (Feb 27, 2010)

Nice looking frame and good part selection. Enjoy!!:thumbsup:

I have a Gunnar Ruffian 29 with the Paragon sliders and Reba Fork. Hands down, my favorite bike to ride.

I swiched a lot of parts in the first few months, but biggest improvement in ride feel was when I went to bolt on SS rear hub (DT Swiss SS). Really improves rear triange stability and enhances steel frame ride quality.


----------

